# Jordan makes cookies !!!



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

We have a friend who has been kind of sad, so on Thursday Jordan and I baked them some cookies. J was a great help. They live too far away to actually send them, so Rose and her Daddy ate them in his honor.:


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Poor Poor Jordan slaveing away cooking! Too cute SM!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Not only is she the cutest, but she cooks also!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

The next Julia Child in the making. I would watch her cooking show.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

How cute is that first pic!


----------



## bluefrogmama (May 31, 2011)

That has to be the cutest thing ever!


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Awwwwww, too cute! Next time tell Jordan to make enough cookies for everyone. :


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

She can come cook with me anytime, and I already have the same xpen at my house so she will feel right at home.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Did she "wash" the cookie dough bowl too? She's a great helper, but you need to give her an allowance for doing the dishes!


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

the apron pic is just too priceless. she is just precious


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Your little girl is the sweetest!!! Love the pictures...


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

She is one of the cutest puppies ever.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

So incredibly adorable! What a great little assistant!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

My favorite is the apron too!! You really need to send those pictures to Betty Crocker. Jordan would be perfect for a commercial. As usual, pictures of Jordan make me smile!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Always look forward to your pictures, SM. All I can say is Awwwwwwww.....


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Loove the apron!!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Too cute!! And I love the puppy enclosure with the Jordan Ave sign on it. SM you are a very special puppy mom.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Aww Jordan, you beat Summer to it! Your mommy has been asking me to let Summer try for ages  You're wayyy too adorable in that apron!


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh my that may be the best picture I've ever seen! Please enter it in the caption competition if you haven't already!!! I'm glad to see that Jordan was willing to eat the cookies in your friend's honor... how very thoughtful of her!


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

By the way, what recipe did you use? Samantha and Mulligan have been extra well behaved lately!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

What sweet pictures.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Jordan, you're an absolute DOLL in your apron!! LOVE it! And, your puppy home with the Jordan Ave sign is the best!


----------



## sandyhp (Jan 21, 2008)

Susan Marie.............you just crack me up!!!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Every time I see a pic of her - it makes me smile.


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

"can you send that cookies for me and my bro turbo?" asks Max


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

SM, I am just seeing your sweet Jordan and how she is learning to bake. She has to be the first to accomplish that. We all know how smart GR are but is she gong to start a new trend????


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I've been MIA the past few months and can't believe how fast baby J is growing!! She looks great!! What a cuuuuutie!


----------

